# PGD abroad



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Has anyone done PGD IVF abroad? Whats involved regarding licences to do it, and what clinics/countries do them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, I know IVIBarcelona do it= 750 euros.


roze


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks roze..

750 Euro's?!?!?!?! Is that just the biopsy? 

Does anyone have a link for IVI Barcelona?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, yes that is the biopsy price quoted to me today. The link is

www.ivi.es

good luck

roze

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats a good price!!
Do you know what they require licence wise? I searched for them earlier and sent them an email through their site, but dunno how quick and if they will reply to it.
Do you happen to know what their waiting lists are like and whats involved in doing a cycle with them? (How many trips/stays, et.c.) Thanks in advance, you've been most helpful!!!


----------



## bigJ (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi what do you mean by PGD

pre-implantation genetic diagnosis
IM Barcelona do it - depends how many chromosome sets you want testing, they quoted me €1200 for a full set last year, cheaper if it's specific
ISIDA Kiev can do it, about €600 ( a donor ICSI cycle costs around €4000, own egg cycles of course cheaper, there as a guideline so cheaper than Spain)  although now I wonder what you mean by biopsy?  can you explain, we went through a lot abroad so I might have some other contacts for you.

hope that helps

bigJ


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Big J, yes, PGD is preimplantation genetic diagnosis. My partner carry a balanced translocation, and we know exactly what we're looking for. The biopsy is done by taking a cell out when the embyo is about 6+ cells big, and they do a so called FISH test on the cell they take out. The FISH test can only look for a specific problem, and thats what PGD does. PGS is different though, as you don't need to have anything specific to look for.
As of right now, I have been using own eggs, but my FSH is 13.9 and we only got 2 eggs from 10 follicles on our cycle. 
Does anyone know what FSH they accept any place abroad? What about if you have own donor? My sister might donate some eggs, we talked about it last week. But she lives in Norway, and has 4 children, so it's difficult for her travelling for a length of time.


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks b. Thats really informative.
I've got a really busy weekend with my daughters b-party, ice skating and ballet today, and my ERPC on Monday, so will start investigating after that!!


----------



## The Great Adventurer (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello,

Im having PGD at AZ-VUB in Brussels, check out my post in the newbies section:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51197.0.html

For further information check out AZ- VUB very good website and it is multi language:

http://www.azvub.be/CRG/index.html

best wishes,

The Great Adventurer, aka TGA

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

TGA, thanks heaps!! I will be looking out these links when I have more time, after my ERPC.

Really appreciated, thank you!!

Linda xx


----------

